# which rims?



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

looking at the ss312 ss 212 black or msa diesels all 14"?just wondering which look best on a 05 brute woodsman green?also if any1 wants to put up pics of there green rides with rims would help


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

msa diesels


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Diesels, no doubt!! They have the green diesels also!!


----------

